# Hoyt Cam & 1/2 vs Spiral X



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello,

Hoyt didn't seem to do a very good job explaining this on their website so I figured someone that has shot both could explain the difference. What would I notice, not being an expert, between the cam & 1/2 vs the Spiral X? Most recently I've only used a hard one cam bow.

Thanks!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

greennock said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hoyt didn't seem to do a very good job explaining this on their website so I figured someone that has shot both could explain the difference. What would I notice, not being an expert, between the cam & 1/2 vs the Spiral X? Most recently I've only used a hard one cam bow.
> 
> Thanks!!


The Cam.5 is a good cam. It's a softer cam that doesn't produce as much speed as the Spiral cam. It is a smooth cam and should be a VERY comfortable cam to shoot.

The Spiral cams are more aggressive. The valley isn't as noticeable on Spirals but the back wall is ROCK SOLID. They load up sooner to produce more energy/speed. 

I personally shoot the Spirals. I have never shot the Cam.5 but have shot the C2. I liked the C2 but I LOVE the Spiral cams. I just prefer the feel that the Spirals give me when I'm shooting the bow over the softer cams.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Spirals for me*

I ask many before choosing Spirals and they were 100% right.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

??? Also, the Cam & 1/2 is draw length adjustable and the Sprials are draw length specific, order 28" and that's what you get, 28", no adjustment.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> ??? Also, the Cam & 1/2 is draw length adjustable and the Sprials are draw length specific, order 28" and that's what you get, 28", no adjustment.


Oooops. Forgot to add that part. Good catch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> The Spiral cams are more aggressive. The valley isn't as noticeable on Spirals but the back wall is ROCK SOLID. They load up sooner to produce more energy/speed.


What is the "back wall" and how is it Rock Solid?

Is that when you hit the end of the draw and it seems mushy where you can pull it a bit more if you force it?

How's the "back wall" on the cam.5's? Not Rock Solid?

Thanks


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

greennock said:


> What is the "back wall" and how is it Rock Solid?
> 
> Is that when you hit the end of the draw and it seems mushy where you can pull it a bit more if you force it?
> 
> ...


That is correct. When you get to full draw and you can't pull it any more, that is the back wall. 

I have not shot the Cam.5 but it is my j derstanding that it is not as solid as the C2 which in turn is not as solid as the Spiral. 

If you are shooting a high draw weight the Spirals can be a bit of a bear as they are an aggressive cam. If you are shooting a lower draw weight, the Spirals are the ticket. :wink:

I'm shooting 54# and wouldn't want any other cam on my bows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Another difference is that in the Spiral X cam you only get 65% let off. Cam.5 can be had at 65 or 75% let off.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I wish they made the XTR cams in 65% letoff for the Matrix


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

ArrowStar1 said:


> Another difference is that in the Spiral X cam you only get 65% let off. Cam.5 can be had at 65 or 75% let off.


Can the let off be changed without changing modules or do you have to purchase it that way?

Thanks


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

greennock said:


> Can the let off be changed without changing modules or do you have to purchase it that way?
> 
> Thanks


You have to buy a different set of modules to move back and forth between 65 and 75% let-off.

I've shot both the c .5+ and the Spiral X. They are both great cams, you can't go wrong with either one. I'd draw and shoot both if you can just to see which you like better. I do lean to the spiral x because of the speed factor, I think accuracy/shootability is the same.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Wall hardness. I've shot the Cam and 1/2 since they came out, 2003, and draw stop timed the cam and 1/2 wall is hard. Hard enough I can't tell the difference when drawing the Spiral cams (beyond doubt great cams, but I like to change stuff, try different things and draw length has to be changed for some of this). Maybe just me, but I've tried enough bows that I feel the only way one can get a harder wall is through positive stop cams (draw stop hits on the limb) - Pearson, Martin, and others. The thing is, if the bow is properly fit to you and you do what your really supposed to, you don't need a rock hard, no give wall. Really, you could have just a friendly valley and shoot dang good to outright great.


----------

